# An Odd Question!!!



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Hello!
Can chicken eggs survive being moved after they have started being incubated? How long can a developing egg of 18 days survive outside of the incubator before they die? I am just wondering if I could sell hatching eggs that I have already started incubating. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Okay!! Does anybody know the ideal humidity for hatching silkie eggs? It is day 1 and the humidity is at 41 percent. Should I leave it or raise?


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

I live in a dry area, if that matters!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I keep mine around 50%RH until day 18


----------

